# Seiko Skx013



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Just snagged a Seiko SKX013, my first Seiko. Can anyone tell me something about this model, owners experiences etc.

I'll post some pics when I receive it.

Many Thanks

Matt


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Basically a mid-sized version of the SKX007... So it's still a real 200m Diver... It has the same movement 7S26... So no problems with the movements reliability or accuracy!!!

A nice watch for those that don't want the heft of the SKX007

Nice!!!! Congrats on the 1st Seiko























Mike


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

It arrived today and it's beautiful


















Unfortunately I've got to wait until tomorrow to go and get the jewellers to put the strap on cos I don't have any spare spring bars at the mo









Anyway, I'm already in love with this watch and am sure it'll be taking up most of my wrist time in the near future.

Matt


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

That's a really nice watch there Matt









Andy


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

mattjg01 said:


> It arrived today and it's beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmm nice... What type of strap are you going to wear it on... Bracelet / Rubber / Leather / Nylon???

& what sort of Day/Date wheel languages does it have...??

Mike


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Day/Date wheel is in English.

I have a rubber Seiko strap that was sent with it, but I'm thinking of other options. I quite like Roy's mesh bracelets and leather straps on deployments. Can't quite make up my mind.


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

So it's not a Dual date like English/French or English/Roman numerals etc Mmmm I don't think I've seen a 7S26 Movt. like that before...

The RLT Mesh straps are good but are only in 20mm is that what the strap width is???

Mike


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi Mike

Just looked at the day/date wheel and spun it round a bit. You're right it is dual language, English/French. I assumed it was just single!!

Yeah the lugs on this one are 20mm, I think they are only 22mm on the full size divers like the 007

Matt


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Yes the SKX007 is a 22mm strap... The Monster bracelet is a 20mm though and Jason has one for sale if you fancy a solid bracelet... I have a Seiko 6105-8110 on a Mesh and it's very comfortable [had to grind a 20mm down to 19mm to get it to fit though














]

Mike


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

That is a very nice watch and if, or when I get that style of Seiko Diver, I'll probably opt for the the mid size as opposed to the 007. Nice one.









Andrew.


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

These Seiko Diver watches really are great value for money... I really like them... I have multiple Seiko Divers from the 150m 62MAS - 1000m Tuna-Can
















But I must admit I don't have a SKX013... Yet!!!

Enjoy your new acquisition Matt...





































Mike


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

I think that personally I'd swing towards the mid-size (or is it a full-size?) SKX031 over the 013 as I like the length of the hands to size of dial and the crown at the 3 o'clok position. Saying that, I'm really lusting after a BM again after flipping my last one...and IMO that IS a big watch!









Andy


----------

